# My first attempt at Iwagumi



## ashy4uk (26 Nov 2010)

Hi all,
  I'm Mike & this is my first serious attempt at an Iwagumi layout. The tank is 60 x 30 x 30cm (54l) & was planted up on the 9th September. Lighting is an Arcadia luminaire 4 x 24W tubes. I only use 2 tubes, 1 Plant Pro the other a Phillips 865 Daylight for 7hrs a day. Filtration is via a Fluval 405 with Sera Siporax & Sera course fibre, no chemical media used. CO2 injection @ 3 bubbles per second & fertilised by the EI method. Substrate is ADA Amazonia & rocks are Green Machine blue stone. Fish are Hemigrammus ocellifer & there's also Cherry shrimps, Ruby Nerites & River nerites (Theodoxus fluviatilis). Plants used are HC & Pogostemon helferi.


----------



## Dan Crawford (26 Nov 2010)

That looks really smart Mike!

Fair play on your first go, you've mastered the rock size/scale, layout and plant health from the off, cracking job!


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Nov 2010)

Another very nice scape, congrats, plants look healthy too


----------



## Stu Worrall (26 Nov 2010)

very nice setup there and great scape.  Ive found it hard to do a good iwagumi with the Schist stone but youve really pulled it off here.  Such healthy plant growth too


----------



## Arana (26 Nov 2010)

Great work, well done


----------



## Themuleous (26 Nov 2010)

Thats a fantastic scape!! I'd be well chuffed with that 

Sam


----------



## ashy4uk (26 Nov 2010)

Thanks guys for the the kind words. And yes Sam, I am well chuffed with this scape


----------



## Themuleous (27 Nov 2010)




----------

